# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  КАК ИЗБАВИТЬСЯ ОТ СТАРЫХ ПРЕВЯЗАНОСТЕЙ

## вова44в

БЫЛ НАРКОМАНСКИЙ ОПЫТ НЕ УПОТРЕБЛЯЮ УЖЕ БОЛЬШЕ ПОЛУГОДА ВСЁ РАВНО ПАРОЙ ПОЕВЛЯЕТЬСЯ ЖЕЛАНИЕ ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ ЧТОБЫ БРОСИТЬ ОКОНЬЧАТЕЛЬНО

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Владимир. Спасибо Вам за вопрос.  На мой взгляд, то, что Вы  уже  целый год  не употребляете препараты - это Ваша большая победа. У Вас есть внутренняя сила, и Вы способны совершать подвиги. Я очень рад за Вас. 

Конечно, окончательно преодолеть эту привязанность дело не легкое, но возможно Вам помогут вот эти некоторые  рекомендации.

1.   Для мужчины очень важным является жить для какой - либо высокой цели. По - другому - у мужчины должна быть в жизни миссия. Все другие вопросы и планы, большие или малые - все они должны служить осуществлению его миссии. Мужчина должен жить осознанно и все планировать, а так же развивать в себе самодисциплину и заниматься саморазвитием. На востоке говорят - ЖИЗНЬ БЕЗ ЦЕЛИ УБИВАЕТ.

 Мужчина по природе своей, если он живет праздно и без всякой цели, то он погибает и физически и как личность. Поэтому Владимир, для начала, заведите себе дневник. Запишите там вопросы - ДЛЯ ЧЕГО Я ЖИВУ, и ЧТО Я ХОЧУ ДОСТИЧЬ В ЭТОЙ ЖИЗНИ, и постарайтесь на них себе ответить. Запишите ответы и поразмышляйте какое - то время. Затем то, что Вы осознаете, запишите в виде плана или рисунка - восхождения на вершину - свою цель в жизни, а склоны вершины - это малые подцели, которые необходимо достичь на этом пути  к вершине. 

План может быть таков: 1 – Что у меня сейчас есть, 2 – Чего я хочу достичь, 3 – Как я это могу сделать, 4 – Когда и с чего я могу начать.  Это будет Ваша серьезная аналитическая работа над собой. Это как наведение порядка в заброшенном доме - или генеральная уборка. Она может занять несколько дней. Сделайте эту творческую работу, и у Вас появится новая энергия жить и идти к своей цели – и это первый шаг для решения Вашего вопроса.

Кстати, многие мудрые книги и святые люди как прошлого, так и наши современники говорят, что высшей целью для человека всегда является РАЗВИТИЕ В СЕБЕ ЧИСТОЙ ЛЮБВИ К БОГУ И КО ВСЕМ ЖИВЫМ СУЩЕСТВАМ. Это так же то, что приносит человеку самое большое счастье.

2.   Начните заниматься собой. Здоровье, гимнастика, ранний утренний подъем, отказ от вредных привычек, чистота тела, чистота в доме, порядок в личных вещах, правильное питание – вегетарианство, ограничение  общения с TV и Интернетом, чтение мудрых и добрых книг ( например БХАГАВАД ГИТА как она есть ), слушать спокойную и светлую музыку, совершать добрые бескорыстные поступки, развивать хорошее отношение с  родителями,  родственниками и уважение ко всему живому – эти практические действия  дадут Вам силу и энтузиазм жить и преодолевать трудности.

3.  Ищите общение с чистыми, добрыми и мудрыми людьми. Это может быть как живое общение, так и видео в Интернете. Например: лекции Александра Хакимова, Олега Гадецкого, Василия Тушкина, Энвера Измайлова, Марины Таргаковой.  Поищите в своем городе Клуб Психология 3000, Клуб Благость или Центр Ведической Культуры и найдите там единомышленников и друзей. Развивайте там свои отношения и попросите кого-то более опытного из них быть Вашим наставником и задавайте ему свои вопросы о саморазвитии. Такое  общение очень быстро может поменять Вашу жизнь к лучшему.

4.  Прослушайте видео лекцию Олега Гадецкого “ ПОЗИЦИЯ УЧЕНИКА “ изучите ее, возьмите ее за основу и следуйте всем услышанным рекомендациям.  

5.  Ищите отношения с Богом. Учитесь молиться осознанно и от сердца. Вначале благодарите Его за все хорошее и за трудности и просите Его сделать Вашу жизнь духовной. Просите Его прийти в Вашу жизнь и вести Вас по этому жизненному пути, а так же просите Его защитить Вас от всего, что мешает Вам на этом пути. Общайтесь с Ним и каждое утро становитесь на колени перед алтарем или изображениями и возносите эти молитвы с горячим чувством и надеждой.  Открывайтесь в этих молитвах и доверяете свою жизнь Ему. Можете так же повторять благоприятные мантры и особенно мантру ХАРЕ КРИШНА ХАРЕ КРИШНА КРИШНА КРИШНА ХАРЕ ХАРЕ ХАРЕ РАМА ХАРЕ РАМА РАМА РАМА ХАРЕ ХАРЕ. 

Владимир вот Вам  рекомендации для Вашего вопроса. Пожалуйста, примите их,  попробуйте следовать им и Вы обретете все необходимое, чтобы навсегда решить все свои трудные вопросы. 

Я желаю Вам счастья и успеха на Вашем жизненном пути!

----------

